# Chatting with Tina Guo!! (Cello, Electric Cello, Erhu, Composer)



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 23, 2020)

Hello everyone! In today's special interview, I'm chatting with my good friend Tina Guo! She's an incredible musician & composer, and just a genuinely nice person in general. I hope you enjoy our discussion about her musical upbringing, what she did to get where she is today, and how content plays a huge role in a musician's success in today's world! Please enjoy


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 23, 2020)

Great interview Chris. Guo is as much a pivotal figure in Hollywood scoring as the composers that write for her.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jul 23, 2020)

Chris! You lucky dog! Been a fan of hers for many years now. 

Thanks for this excellent interview!


----------



## easyrider (Jul 23, 2020)

Great stuff Chris


----------



## Levon (Jul 23, 2020)

That was great Chris! The 45 minutes flew by!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

Chris! Knocking it out of the park again. Very cool interview Sir.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 23, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> Great interview Chris. Guo is as much a pivotal figure in Hollywood scoring as the composers that write for her.


Appreciate it David!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 23, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Chris! You lucky dog! Been a fan of hers for many years now.
> 
> Thanks for this excellent interview!


She's incredible, right?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 23, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Great stuff Chris


Thank you!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 23, 2020)

Levon said:


> That was great Chris! The 45 minutes flew by!


So glad to hear that! Thank you!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Chris! Knocking it out of the park again. Very cool interview Sir.


Much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## José Herring (Jul 23, 2020)

She is brilliant. Period. 

Great interview Chris. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jul 23, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> She's incredible, right?


Totally! Do you think you could talk to her for me? Ya know, like tell her how talented and good looking i am? Just kidding.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 23, 2020)

José Herring said:


> She is brilliant. Period.
> 
> Great interview Chris. Keep 'em coming.


Thanks José! Any particular requests?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 23, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Totally! Do you think you could talk to her for me? Ya know, like tell her how talented and good looking i am? Just kidding.


She agrees.


----------



## José Herring (Jul 23, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Thanks José! Any particular requests?


I'm just becoming aware of your videos so I don't know who you've interviewed in the past. 

I'm particularly interested in women and minority celebrity composers and performers of film/tv/game/trailer and production music. 

Some names that come to mind are:

Pinar Toprac

Penka Kouneva

Michael Abels

Christopher Tin

Christophe Beck


----------



## ism (Jul 23, 2020)

How about and interview with that clarinetist-composer who, among other things, Embertone once collaborated with on a sample library? I’d be very interested in that.


----------



## ReelToLogic (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks for posting this, Chris! It was really interesting to hear her life story and perspective on her career. I watched the whole thing and it certainly held my interest!

As this is VI-Control, one thing I would have loved to hear her discuss was the Tina Guo Cello Sample Library. We don't usually get to hear about the development process from the perspective of the artist. What was it like? Was she pleased with the result? It certainly is one of the more passionate sounding sample libraries.

Now I'm inspired to use her library in a piece of music....


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 23, 2020)

José Herring said:


> I'm just becoming aware of your videos so I don't know who you've interviewed in the past.
> 
> I'm particularly interested in women and minority celebrity composers and performers of film/tv/game/trailer and production music.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing! I've done 2 interviews so far (the other with Graham Cochrane), so I'm always open for suggestions.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 23, 2020)

ism said:


> How about and interview with that clarinetist-composer who, among other things, Embertone once collaborated with on a sample library? I’d be very interested in that.


Cool idea! Would you happen to know the name of that person?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 23, 2020)

ReelToLogic said:


> Thanks for posting this, Chris! It was really interesting to hear her life story and perspective on her career. I watched the whole thing and it certainly held my interest!
> 
> As this is VI-Control, one thing I would have loved to hear her discuss was the Tina Guo Cello Sample Library. We don't usually get to hear about the development process from the perspective of the artist. What was it like? Was she pleased with the result? It certainly is one of the more passionate sounding sample libraries.
> 
> Now I'm inspired to use her library in a piece of music....


Ah yes, that would be fun! Perhaps if she has time to chat again, I can bring that up.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

ism said:


> How about and interview with that clarinetist-composer who, among other things, Embertone once collaborated with on a sample library? I’d be very interested in that.


+1 +1 +1 +1
Have him talk about his fascination for synthesizers as well. That man is all over my favorite synth threads. His recent mp3 of Melda MPowerSynth arpeggios has induced all kinds of weird feelings of gear lust. The man is a legend


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Cool idea! Would you happen to know the name of that person?


His name is José @José Herring


----------



## José Herring (Jul 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> His name is José @José Herring


Nah, he's not very interesting. Would rather hear from somebody else.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

José Herring said:


> Nah, he's not very interesting. Would rather hear from somebody else.


Lol. I was just going to say, I don’t know where you are in the States, but I believe Chris is in Canada. So very nearby haha. So a “yo Chris Siu studio cribs” kinda thing would be neat, where he buys a plane ticket and visits you in your home studio and you guys could hang and talk about this SSL studio console and that Neve outboard gear and that session for triple A movie X and so on. So it, it will become a series and render you both Rick Beato style subscriber numbers!


----------



## José Herring (Jul 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Lol. I was just going to say, I don’t know where you are in the States, but I believe Chris is in Canada. So very nearby haha. So a “yo Chris Siu studio cribs” kinda thing would be neat, where he buys a plane ticket and visits you in your home studio and you guys could hang and talk about this SSL studio console and that Neve outboard gear and that session for triple A movie X and so on. So it, it will become a series and render you both Rick Beato style subscriber numbers!


Whoa! Believe I don't have an SSL console in my home studio. I'm just a struggling composer just like everybody else.

I've recorded a fair bit of sessions in some fairly decent studios with Neves, SSL's ect.. going back over the years. Some for records, some for films, some for commercials in NY ect.... Worked in a few others that are very good as ghost composer, ect...

Believe me, when I'm ready for interviews I'm not shy. I'll let people know, but for now there's far more interesting people that he could spend his time on and I don't mean that in any kind of self deprecating way. I mean, he just interview Tina "frikin'" Guo! She inspires me! 

I'd be way more interested in hearing from Christopher Tin or Christophe Beck.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2020)

José Herring said:


> Believe I don't have an SSL console in my home studio. I'm just a struggling composer just like everybody else.


Just kidding hehe. But just about that part though. Personally you are on par with Tina Guo for me, as a musician I have known and followed for quite some time, and admire for his achievements. Also, there’s a chance to hear some of your experience and back stories pertaining to sampling a pretty well known and respected clarinet library - which I think quite a few people over here would love to hear more about...


----------



## José Herring (Jul 24, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Just kidding hehe. But just about that part though. Personally you are on par with Tina Guo for me, as a musician I have known and followed for quite some time, and admire for his achievements. Also, there’s a chance to hear some of your experience and back stories pertaining to sampling a pretty well known and respected clarinet library - which I think quite a few people over here would love to hear more about...


Awe thx!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

José Herring said:


> Awe thx!


My pleasure. I was going to suggest your name to Chris and was glad to see @ism had already thought the same thing.


----------



## PeterN (Jul 24, 2020)

Watched the video, it was a good catch Chris. I always wondered if she is mainland, because Guo matches pinyin Chinese, also if it would be 国, but she seemed so americanized by now that its probably another character.

I stiumbled on it accidentally and also saw you in a corona choir video from LA (I think). The trend leads upwards Chris, we need to pick your autograph soon before it gets difficult


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

PeterN said:


> Watched the video, it was a good catch Chris. I always wondered if she is mainland, because Guo matches pinyin Chinese, also if it would be 国, but she seemed so americanized by now that its probably another character.
> 
> I stiumbled on it accidentally and also saw you in a corona choir video from LA (I think). The trend leads upwards Chris, we need to pick your autograph soon before it gets difficult


+1 please send an autographed picture to The Netherlands, and date it. So I will be able to brag later that I already knew you before you went all Pewdiepie.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Jul 24, 2020)

Brilliant !


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 24, 2020)

José Herring said:


> Whoa! Believe I don't have an SSL console in my home studio. I'm just a struggling composer just like everybody else.
> 
> I've recorded a fair bit of sessions in some fairly decent studios with Neves, SSL's ect.. going back over the years. Some for records, some for films, some for commercials in NY ect.... Worked in a few others that are very good as ghost composer, ect...
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry, I had no idea!! Feel free to reach out when you're comfortable to chat, and we'll set it up!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 24, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Lol. I was just going to say, I don’t know where you are in the States, but I believe Chris is in Canada. So very nearby haha. So a “yo Chris Siu studio cribs” kinda thing would be neat, where he buys a plane ticket and visits you in your home studio and you guys could hang and talk about this SSL studio console and that Neve outboard gear and that session for triple A movie X and so on. So it, it will become a series and render you both Rick Beato style subscriber numbers!


Sounds like fun honestly.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 24, 2020)

PeterN said:


> Watched the video, it was a good catch Chris. I always wondered if she is mainland, because Guo matches pinyin Chinese, also if it would be 国, but she seemed so americanized by now that its probably another character.
> 
> I stiumbled on it accidentally and also saw you in a corona choir video from LA (I think). The trend leads upwards Chris, we need to pick your autograph soon before it gets difficult


Haha you're too kind Peter! I'm interested in this Corona video though, I don't think I was a part of that XD


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 24, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> +1 please send an autographed picture to The Netherlands, and date it. So I will be able to brag later that I already knew you before you went all Pewdiepie.


That guy is just ridiculous, and has the numbers to back him up.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 24, 2020)

LudovicVDP said:


> Brilliant !


Thank you!


----------



## PeterN (Jul 24, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Haha you're too kind Peter! I'm interested in this Corona video though, I don't think I was a part of that XD



Well, a video came up in my youtube suggestions and it was a school that did some singing from home. They all sang as individuals, from home, I think, and not in a team. Now this is a few months ago., I cant remember details I thought I saw Chris Siu singing on it also. If not, it was someone looking very similar.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> That guy is just ridiculous, and has the numbers to back him up.


I feel like people like yourself, Dirk, Alex, Simeon and Cory should have way more subscribers than guys doing Minecraft. But that’s likely subjective


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 24, 2020)

PeterN said:


> Well, a video came up in my youtube suggestions and it was a school that did some singing from home. They all sang as individuals, from home, I think, and not in a team. Now this is a few months ago., I cant remember details I thought I saw Chris Siu singing on it also. If not, it was someone looking very similar.


Haha, let me know if you come across it again! I'm curious about this lookalike


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 24, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I feel like people like yourself, Dirk, Alex, Simeon and Cory should have way more subscribers than guys doing Minecraft. But that’s likely subjective


Thank you so much. Honestly, I believe that it's just that our niche isn't as big at the moment compared to the games and all, but perhaps it'll change?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Thank you so much. Honestly, I believe that it's just that our niche isn't as big at the moment compared to the games and all, but perhaps it'll change?


Valid point. I wonder how many VIC forum members are active YT movie subscribers / viewers?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 24, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Valid point. I wonder how many VIC forum members are active YT movie subscribers / viewers?


That would be great to know, haha!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 24, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> That would be great to know, haha!


Poll!
___
Edit / added this:




This fellow countryman of mine (his name is Wietze = pronouned almost like “White Sea”) has almost 100k subs. With his cool but I imagine weird sounding Dutch accent haha. So I am pretty sure there is a major upside potential.


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 24, 2020)

Thank you Chris !
That was a nice, laidback and refreshing moment.
I enjoyed that Tina’s very spontaneous and positive and not showing off at all.

Please post more


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 24, 2020)

Loïc D said:


> Thank you Chris !
> That was a nice, laidback and refreshing moment.
> I enjoyed that Tina’s very spontaneous and positive and not showing off at all.
> 
> Please post more


My pleasure! Thank you for watching


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 28, 2020)

You made her human. love this Interview.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 28, 2020)

MA-Simon said:


> You made her human. love this Interview.


Appreciate that Simon. Thanks for watching


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 28, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Appreciate that Simon. Thanks for watching


This was a really great interview! Thank you for doing it. Reminds me so much of the times I spend with my coworkers doing standup-morning-meetings during Covid-19.
The dogs were a nice touch.
I love seeing artist in a "normal" settings, provides much more needed insight and reflection then stage performances.


----------



## Markrs (Jul 28, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Poll!
> ___
> Edit / added this:
> 
> ...



I watch his YouTube videos as well ( in fairness a watch a lot of YouTube) I found him mainly as I was exploring reaper at the time, which is the DAW he uses. Actual learned a lot more about mixing in the early part of my journey than music composition due to having lots of people that mix and do music production using reaper.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 28, 2020)

MA-Simon said:


> This was a really great interview! Thank you for doing it. Reminds me so much of the times I spend with my coworkers doing standup-morning-meetings during Covid-19.
> The dogs were a nice touch.
> I love seeing artist in a "normal" settings, provides much more needed insight and reflection then stage performances.


Agreed 100%! I think this is the 'real' Tina, very outgoing, eager to help, and always filled with insights to share. And thank you! It's my pleasure


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jul 28, 2020)

She seemed so happy to share her insights with us! She did all the work for you!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 28, 2020)

Robo Rivard said:


> She seemed so happy to share her insights with us! She did all the work for you!


Honestly though! I literally didn't do anything XD


----------

